# ED Plates - New BMW Policy



## 335not2soon (Nov 4, 2006)

Long time lurker, first time poster! For everyone that has picked up on an ED in July, (and it is probably too soon to know) but I noticed that post July 1, you are no longer allowed to remove the front plate from your car and take it as a souvenir after drop off. Does this mean there is no chance that you will get the plate(s) upon redelivery? 

Honestly, I think the EDs plates are one of the best souvenirs that a car nut could have and I hope there is a way to keep it when I do my ED in September!


----------



## Zooks527 (Mar 15, 2009)

335not2soon said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster! For everyone that has Does this mean there is no chance that you will get the plate(s) upon redelivery?
> 
> Honestly, I think the EDs plates are one of the best souvenirs that a car nut could have and I hope there is a way to keep it when I do my ED in September!


I got to take my front, but even so, my rear plate was in the trunk on redelivery.

They stay on the car past the VPC. Make sure your dealer knows you want it. A reminder call to your CA as the boat nears the dock is likely a good idea as well.


----------



## skierdoc (Feb 11, 2009)

Several threads about this below...

But - I dropped mine off July 2nd in Nice - After removing the front plate I was told to put it back on.

I'm anticipating pickup at my dealer around August 15th (Arrives in Newark on July 30th). I'll probably be one of the first for redelivery with the new license plate rules, so I'll let you know if they are still there.

According to post about deliveries before the new July 1 policy, the rear plate has been present upon arrival at the dealership. So, I'm hoping both my front and rear plate are still present.

Only reason they wouldn't be there upon redelivery it seems is if the new German policy requiring both plates to stay on is so they can both be confiscated (for some reason) as they leave Germany.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

I thought removing the front license plate full of dead bugs to pack it into my suitcase is one the dumbest thing.
since my first ED, i have always left the front plate on, the only one time it was 'missing" (out of 14) was taken by the dealership personnel.

You don't need to worry about not getting your plates.


----------



## Zooks527 (Mar 15, 2009)

beewang said:


> I thought removing the front license plate full of dead bugs to pack it into my suitcase is one the dumbest thing.


I will confess to spending 10 minutes or so in the bathroom sink of our hotel room with the plate. No way that bug load was getting into my suitcase, even with the bag.

George


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

skierdoc said:


> Several threads about this below...
> 
> Only reason they wouldn't be there upon redelivery it seems is if the new German policy requiring both plates to stay on is so they can both be confiscated (for some reason) as they leave Germany.


You raise a point that many of us failed to consider. Now I could see the U.S. Homeland Security coming up with such a scheme so I guess some type of security threat issue could be in play though hard to imagine just how.


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

beewang said:


> I thought removing the front license plate full of dead bugs to pack it into my suitcase is one the dumbest thing.
> since my first ED, i have always left the front plate on, the only one time it was 'missing" (out of 14) was taken by the dealership personnel.
> 
> You don't need to worry about not getting your plates.


You don't mean you didn't get the nice Welt license plate bag for your front plate? They gave them out last year, but I guess that won't be necessary anymore.


----------



## jkp1187 (Jul 2, 2008)

For whatever it's worth, I took my front plate home with me (and put it in the nice Welt bag,) and DID receive my rear plate in the trunk when I took re-delivery at the Performance Center last week.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

beewang said:


> I thought removing the front license plate full of dead bugs to pack it into my suitcase is one the dumbest thing.
> since my first ED, i have always left the front plate on, the only one time it was 'missing" (out of 14) was taken by the dealership personnel.
> 
> You don't need to worry about not getting your plates.


To emphasize Bee's point, the only reason you wouldn't get both plates back is because someone did something wrong or dishonest.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

If you really want to bring a plate back, ask for one at E H Harms. They have so many left overs, they are happy to let have one. In fact, Thomas (We all miss him) offered me to take some more if I wanted.


----------



## nu bee (May 1, 2005)

Hmmmmm...... Nope - just ain't the same.


----------



## DonnaBlackson (May 14, 2006)

Beewang: you did 14 EDs! wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kristine89 (Jun 30, 2009)

mason said:


> If you really want to bring a plate back, ask for one at E H Harms. They have so many left overs, they are happy to let have one. In fact, Thomas (We all miss him) offered me to take some more if I wanted.


What is EH Harms? I do my ED this friday. I was really hoping to take the front plate home with me.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

kristine89 said:


> I was really hoping to take the front plate home with me.


Both plates REMAIN ON THE CAR. No exceptions.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

Take the front off and said it felt off on the freeway when you drop it off.... grin...


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

wmo168 said:


> Take the front off and said it felt off on the freeway when you drop it off.... grin...


While I'm sure issues such as this do come up... is it really worth all the hassle and worry? Just leave the plates on. You'll get them back.*

* I make no actual commitment that you will in fact get the plates back and cannot be held liable in the event you don't.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

wmo168 said:


> Take the front off and said it felt off on the freeway when you drop it off.... grin...





hayden said:


> While I'm sure issues such as this do come up.


German license plates? It's verboten for them to fall off.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

JSpira said:


> German license plates? It's verboten for them to fall off.


No kidding . . . is it really worth having a discussion with the polizei about it? "It is impossible for the plates to fall off. It cannot happen." I'll take my chances with VPC and the dealer over that conversation.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

kristine89 said:


> What is EH Harms? I do my ED this friday. I was really hoping to take the front plate home with me.


E H Harms is the shipping agent handling the marine transportation.


----------



## jwac (Dec 2, 2006)

Thomas (may he RIP ) also gave me a license-plate bag for my bug-covered front front plate when I dropped my car off. My rear plate was also in the trunk upon redelivery.


----------



## skierdoc (Feb 11, 2009)

Pertinent question is though - Has anyone received their car yet with a dropoff AFTER July 1st yet? And if so, were both plates still on?

I understand that everyone is getting them back with dropoffs before July 1st... But - the policy has changed - and we are not sure why. Are they now removing the plates in customs? Probably not, but we simply don't know until someone gets thir car back who did a dropoff AFTER July 1st.

My car - which is on the Don Pasquale, is due to get offloaded today in New York - This is probably the first ship back with Post July 1st Dropoffs. My dropoff was July 2nd. So - we'll know for sure about the plates and the new policy within a week or two.


----------



## Hummer (Mar 4, 2009)

*I also go hit with the New Policy*

My car is between customs and VPC so hopefully I will get delivery at the PCD in the next couple of weeks and can tell everyone then.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

You guys got a bag when you took delivery? I got the keychain, but no bag.


----------



## skierdoc (Feb 11, 2009)

Gig103 said:


> You guys got a bag when you took delivery? I got the keychain, but no bag.


Yes - I got a bag at delivery - along with being told I could take the front plate off. I picked up June 20th... Dropped it off July 2nd.. Couldn't take the plate.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

skierdoc said:


> and we are not sure why.


 Not sure why what? :dunno:


----------



## kevkaz (May 28, 2009)

Picked up my car at the Welt on *7/3*. While at the Welt the delivery specialist told me to take off the plate when dropping off, and to use the bag to transport it. We pulled the plate off and then the person at EH Harms told me it had to stay with the car. Since we had already destroyed the two sided tape, he threw it in the trunk (would not let me leave with it no matter what). So we'll see, my car is at the port now.


----------



## Donny (Jul 4, 2009)

We got our ED welcome packet the other day, the last page of one of the booklets says make sure you take your plate. They need to do a booklet update


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Since we dropped the car in Milan to be driven back to Munich the plates had to stay on.
Both were in the trunk when delivered back in the US.
As I understand it they go missing at the dealership most often. Let your SA know that you expect them on delivery and you should be fine.
Enjoy.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

VIZSLA said:


> As I understand it they go missing at the dealership most often. Let your SA know that you expect them on delivery and you should be fine.
> Enjoy.


Typically the CA is much more involved in redelivery than the SA so I would say the CA should be the one who is notified.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

JSpira said:


> Typically the CA is much more involved in redelivery than the SA so I would say the CA should be the one who is notified.


You are of course correct.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

VIZSLA said:


> You are of course correct.


Danke - nonetheless, your example of your drop-off in Italy is a good example and proof that both plates can survive the system!


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Proof positive


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

kevkaz said:


> Picked up my car at the Welt on *7/3*. While at the Welt the delivery specialist told me to take off the plate when dropping off, and to use the bag to transport it. We pulled the plate off and then the person at EH Harms told me it had to stay with the car. Since we had already destroyed the two sided tape, he threw it in the trunk (would not let me leave with it no matter what). So we'll see, my car is at the port now.


Please be sure to keep us posted. The fact that this edict has come down from the authorities does make one wonder if there is some new policy in place that requires confiscation of the plates once the cars reach the port of departure. I suspect once the cars reach port prior to being driven on the boat they no longer are tracked by their plate number but rather by some type of bar code.


----------



## Zooks527 (Mar 15, 2009)

Northcar said:


> I suspect once the cars reach port prior to being driven on the boat they no longer are tracked by their plate number but rather by some type of bar code.


I suspect that that info is on the large white sheet taped to the inside of the windshield at the Harms office, showing owner, port, etc. Not sure if I saw a bar code on it (should have taken a picture).

FWIW,
George


----------



## skierdoc (Feb 11, 2009)

Northcar said:


> I suspect once the cars reach port prior to being driven on the boat they no longer are tracked by their plate number but rather by some type of bar code.


Yes - I believe that's the case. I watched a video - some news report type thing - about the operations at Bremerhaven where they are loading cars onto the ships, etc. As they got into the cars to drive them on to the ships, the dockworkers would use handheld scanners to scan barcodes which were taped onto the windows of the cars. I would assume that's the information used on the W&W website which shows that status of your car..


----------



## KasparWeiss (Jul 3, 2009)

Donny said:


> ... They need to do a booklet update


Yes they do. I just got mine and it's dated 2007. It still says a DVD is required for the nav system and tells who to contact to buy one for $165.

It's a good thing I don't have to rely on that information. I feel bad for the people who do.


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

I put the English/German/French/Spanish notice that someone posted that says to leave the plates in the trunk on the passenger seat when we dropped the car off at Harms. They though it was a good idea. I will also hammer on my CA to make sure that the plates don't get "thrown out" when the car shows up at the dealer.


----------



## Boraxo (Sep 6, 2005)

Both plates were in my trunk upon redelivery. Of course, that was 3 years ago, so I suppose things may have changed...

(this was Zurich dropoff)


----------



## kevkaz (May 28, 2009)

I dropped my car off with EH Harms on 7/3, right after this new policy took effect. We had already pulled off the front plate when they told me that both had to remain with the vehicle. We placed the front plate in the lower section of the trunk (the small storage area under the trunk floor) and left the rear one on. I just picked up my car yesterday and only had the front plate - I'm fine with that, but the back plate disappeared.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

kevkaz said:


> I dropped my car off with EH Harms on 7/3, right after this new policy took effect. We had already pulled off the front plate when they told me that both had to remain with the vehicle. We placed the front plate in the lower section of the trunk (the small storage area under the trunk floor) and left the rear one on. I just picked up my car yesterday and only had the front plate - I'm fine with that, but the back plate disappeared.


If I understand your experience, the only reason you had a plate upon redelivery was because it had been sequestered in a "hidden" compartment in the trunk. Is your impression that the plate still on the vehicle had been removed in Europe? If so this is a first and may well tie to the new policy requiring both plates to remain on the vehicle. It will be interesting to hear from others as to whether the plates still remain on the vehicle in transit.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

beewang said:


> Huh?? Take a closer look, all BMW Plate Brackets requires to be screwed onto the body. So I am not sure what you mean by "brackets do not screw into the bumper".


I mean brackets that do not screw onto the outside of the bumper leaving horrible holes in the pretty bumper. I don't give a crap about holes behind the bumper where they are not visible!


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Whoa!!! calm down dude... still not clear what "brackets that do not screw onto the outside of the bumper" you are referring to. As I stated previously, all OEM BMW plate bracket are designed to screw onto the bumper.

Are you asking (or referring to) if you brought your own aftermarket bracke (that doesn't screw onto the bumper, if they will allow you to use it??


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

beewang said:


> Whoa!!! calm down dude... still not clear what "brackets that do not screw onto the outside of the bumper" you are referring to. As I stated previously, all OEM BMW plate bracket are designed to screw onto the bumper.
> 
> Are you asking (or referring to) if you brought your own aftermarket bracke (that doesn't screw onto the bumper, if they will allow you to use it??


Sorry Bee...I didn't intend the previous post to be "excited". The only thing I'm "excited" about is the possibility of ugly holes in the nicely painted front bumper.

There are aftermarket brackets that screw in behind the bumper or to the frame (some to tow hooks, if you have those in the front). I don't have the links to those websites that sell them off hand, but before I buy those, I wanted to see if the people in Munich will let me use them.


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

I guess the real answer depends on the car you are getting. My newest 3er just had the double-stick tape, no holes and the bracket was in the trunk. It sounds like Hayden's experience with his new 7er would indicate that the plate is screwed on to the bumper. I really don't know why people get so worked up about this. Especially since this is the ED thread and we are talking about European cars. I mean, if I lived in a state that didn't require a front plate and I had holes in my bumper, I'd just run my ED plate... Obviously, if I lived in a state that required a front plate, the existence of holes would be irrelevant since the state-issued plate would cover them anyway. On my first 3er, I only discover two sets of holes when I removed my plate to mount my EZ-Pass and the screws holding the plate on were also holding the bracket. The additional holes from the ED tag were hidden by the bracket...

My $.02:thumbup:


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

NateXTR said:


> I guess the real answer depends on the car you are getting. My newest 3er just had the double-stick tape, no holes and the bracket was in the trunk. It sounds like Hayden's experience with his new 7er would indicate that the plate is screwed on to the bumper. I really don't know why people get so worked up about this. Especially since this is the ED thread and we are talking about European cars. I mean, if I lived in a state that didn't require a front plate and I had holes in my bumper, I'd just run my ED plate... Obviously, if I lived in a state that required a front plate, the existence of holes would be irrelevant since the state-issued plate would cover them anyway. On my first 3er, I only discover two sets of holes when I removed my plate to mount my EZ-Pass and the screws holding the plate on were also holding the bracket. The additional holes from the ED tag were hidden by the bracket...
> 
> My $.02:thumbup:


If you look at pics on websites or cars at shows...they don't have gaping holes in their bumpers or plates of any kind. Look at designers sketches or their models...again, no front plate. That's they way they are supposed to be...plate-less! It looks so much better. Not sure how you _don't_ think it's a big deal?? Would you want me putting holes in your door or windshield or anywhere else on your car? To me, it's the same thing.

If the 3 series coupe is coming with double sided tape, I'm going to be very happy. Any idea how we can ensure it when we order?


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

stockmd said:


> If you look at pics on websites or cars at shows...they don't have gaping holes in their bumpers or plates of any kind. Look at designers sketches or their models...again, no front plate. That's they way they are supposed to be...plate-less! It looks so much better. Not sure how you _don't_ think it's a big deal?? Would you want me putting holes in your door or windshield or anywhere else on your car? To me, it's the same thing.
> 
> If the 3 series coupe is coming with double sided tape, I'm going to be very happy. Any idea how we can ensure it when we order?


I think you will be very happy. Sounds like you get the double sided tape. Are you also lucky to be in a state that does not require front mounted plates? Assuming Illinois requires plates on the front then unless you are going to be taking the under the bumper mounted bracket off for some reason it will look the same as the bumper mounted one. I guess if you were going to be showing your car in shows that would make sense.


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

stockmd said:


> If the 3 series coupe is coming with double sided tape, I'm going to be very happy. Any idea how we can ensure it when we order?


Send an email to the Welt staff (via the website) and ask what the current policy is on the 3 series.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

hayden said:


> Send an email to the Welt staff (via the website) and ask what the current policy is on the 3 series.


Great idea...I didn't know they had direct email access. I will look for the email on the website.


----------



## japhale (Feb 24, 2007)

*Moving '08 528 xi from NC to Belgium - modifications ??*

Hi:

I currently live in NC, USA and own a '08 528xi. I might be moving to Belgium in a couple of months and wanted to bring my BMW with me. Would I need to make any adaptations to the vehicle for it to be usable on Belgian roads and if so how much would that cost?

J
[email protected]


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

stockmd said:


> If you look at pics on websites or cars at shows...they don't have gaping holes in their bumpers or plates of any kind. Look at designers sketches or their models...again, no front plate. That's they way they are supposed to be...plate-less! It looks so much better. Not sure how you _don't_ think it's a big deal?? Would you want me putting holes in your door or windshield or anywhere else on your car? To me, it's the same thing.
> 
> If the 3 series coupe is coming with double sided tape, I'm going to be very happy. Any idea how we can ensure it when we order?


I couldn't disagree more. If putting holes in my windshield or door would keep me in compliance with local laws, I would do it. Period. This thread is about the new BMW policy regarding the front license plate that at one point could be removed and taken home as a souvenir yet must now be left on the vehicle throughout shipping and preparation.

I'll also take the bait regarding designers' sketches. Designers' sketches very seldom look like the finished product (I know since I have worked as an architect and a furniture designer) much as an authors' word gets modified and edited for content, style or grammar. In fact every designer is aware that at some point, their design will be compromised (changed) to allow for things that don't look good like license plates and bumpers.

I _don't_ think that it is a big deal since I drive my car everyday and even though I take pride in the fact that it is clean and polished very regularly it will never be a show car. If I was a car collector and my car was going to sit in a museum, I'd take all of the precautions to insure that I had no holes on the bumper. Additionally, I would probably not do ED for that car since I know that to be in compliance with local laws; there is a good chance that a front plate would be installed on my car.

I guess I just get tired of people freaking out about this topic. I know that it's a big deal to some, but for the vast majority of us, doing ED is about visiting Europe, experiencing our cars where they are meant to be experienced and/or saving a few bucks. If the collateral cost of this experience is a couple of little holes in my bumper, than I am willing to pay it.

PS. Bumper-Plugs will work wonders


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

NateXTR said:


> I couldn't disagree more. If putting holes in my windshield or door would keep me in compliance with local laws, I would do it. Period. This thread is about the new BMW policy regarding the front license plate that at one point could be removed and taken home as a souvenir yet must now be left on the vehicle throughout shipping and preparation.
> 
> I'll also take the bait regarding designers' sketches. Designers' sketches very seldom look like the finished product (I know since I have worked as an architect and a furniture designer) much as an authors' word gets modified and edited for content, style or grammar. In fact every designer is aware that at some point, their design will be compromised (changed) to allow for things that don't look good like license plates and bumpers.
> 
> ...


I think you completely missed my point. You can have a front plate without drilling ugly holes in the bumper and comply with local laws. There are plates that DONT attach to the outside of the bumper. And your P.S. makes no sense either. Why drill ugly holes and then plug them up? Aren't you not complying with local laws if you plug them up and don't have the front plate (in states you are supposed to)?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

stockmd said:


> I think you completely missed my point. You can have a front plate without drilling ugly holes in the bumper and comply with local laws. There are plates that DONT attach to the outside of the bumper.


That's fine but BMW will attach the front plates in the manner that they have determined will ensure the plate stays on. They won't use a different method for one person's car versus another. Some cars get double-stick tape; others get the plateholder.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

JSpira said:


> That's fine but BMW will attach the front plates in the manner that they have determined will ensure the plate stays on. They won't use a different method for one person's car versus another. Some cars get double-stick tape; others get the plateholder.


I was excited about the prospect of the double sided tape. Hopefully, they approve of front plate holders that bracket behind the bumper vs. in the front of the bumper. I am surprised that more people don't know about the ones that attach behind the bumper.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

stockmd said:


> I was excited about the prospect of the double sided tape. Hopefully, they approve of front plate holders that bracket behind the bumper vs. in the front of the bumper. I am surprised that more people don't know about the ones that attach behind the bumper.


I'm not sure what you mean by "approve." :dunno: It's not as if they are going to use a bracket someone brings with them. They will use whatever is specified for a particular model.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

JSpira said:


> They will use whatever is specified for a particular model.


That is unfortunate. Looks like I'm going to have holes in my bumper. Again, it's sad that more people don't know that you don't have to "butcher" the front bumper to put a plate on. The worst offenders are the manufacturers and dealers. Even in the states, some dealers will put holes in your bumper as routine prep, even if you ask them not to. Just because it's been done for decades doesn't mean there isn't a better way to mount a front plate!


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Is it reaaly that huge of an issue?


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

dalekressin said:


> Is it reaaly that huge of an issue?


Actually, it really is. I'm relatively passionate about my cars and keep them in pristine condition. I notice the smallest imperfections or chips. I can tell you the smallest differences with the different waxes etc on the market. Sometimes I take my cars to shows (my non daily drivers, ie, not the BMW). Maybe I'm OCD about my cars. So a few big holes in the bumper are a big deal. There are quite a few people who are pretty passionate about having holes in their bumpers...I just guess they are not following this thread or on bimmerfest:dunno:. If you follow any of the specialty/exotic car forums, they would not even entertain a thread like this that even remotely advocates or condones the use of front plates or holes in the bumper!!


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

stockmd said:


> Actually, it really is. I'm relatively passionate about my cars and keep them in pristine condition. I notice the smallest imperfections or chips. I can tell you the smallest differences with the different waxes etc on the market. Sometimes I take my cars to shows (my non daily drivers, ie, not the BMW). Maybe I'm OCD about my cars. So a few big holes in the bumper are a big deal. There are quite a few people who are pretty passionate about having holes in their bumpers...I just guess they are not following this thread or on bimmerfest:dunno:. If you follow any of the specialty/exotic car forums, they would not even entertain a thread like this that even remotely advocates or condones the use of front plates or holes in the bumper!!


At least the holes will be factory authentic


----------



## Carcrazy in IA (Dec 31, 2008)

stockmd said:


> If you follow any of the specialty/exotic car forums, they would not even entertain a thread like this that even remotely advocates or condones the use of front plates or holes in the bumper!!


True.
It is required in my state, but I wish it wasn't. At least on my E46, and on my future E92 they don't look TOO bad on the front.

Have you seen the totally awful plate holder & location on the C6 Corvette provided by Chevy? I have one, and fortunately my dealer did not screw in this hideous nose-wart. I ran without a front plate (like almost all C6ers) for about a year. Then I purchased an aftermarket bracket that attached in a hidden area and came in two pieces. When you detach the plate bracket, the base can't be seen at any normal angle if you want to show/run without a front plate some time. And it places the plate in a much more palatable location.

Corvettes are not exotics, but for those that don't want to run the risk of being stopped, the aftermarket has come to the rescue


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> True.
> It is required in my state, but I wish it wasn't. At least on my E46, and on my future E92 they don't look TOO bad on the front.
> 
> Have you seen the totally awful plate holder & location on the C6 Corvette provided by Chevy? I have one, and fortunately my dealer did not screw in this hideous nose-wart. I ran without a front plate (like almost all C6ers) for about a year. Then I purchased an aftermarket bracket that attached in a hidden area and came in two pieces. When you detach the plate bracket, the base can't be seen at any normal angle if you want to show/run without a front plate some time. And it places the plate in a much more palatable location.
> ...


Yeah...finally someone who has heard of those aftermarket brackets. +1 for you. I saw one guy with a C6 who made a plate out of the same stuff as the clearmask. Looked real, but wasn't and comes off without damaging the paint.


----------

